# Hunting Spoo



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg she is so freaking cute, rofl. I love Bindi!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

The second picture is to die for!! You should frame it!!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow! What a beauty! Such inteligent eyes.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

She is just stunning.
<3


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a GORGEOUS face! 

I love it when mine do that... they are so great at crouching and stalking...lol. Where is your show, is Bindi in it?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... never mind the questions... just saw your other post, that answered it for me.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love picks of Bindi!! ANd I agree great with everyone great shots


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

She is so stunning Stars I love the second pic of her .. She is so intent..


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Woahh look at those beautiful long legs!! She's gorgeous. 
And a killer hunter apparently!! Lol, nice pics. Bindi is sooo pretty and adorable.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Eklectic said:


> The second picture is to die for!! You should frame it!!


There are two painters that want to paint her already. Judith Stein (water color) and Frankie Paquin (pastel).


----------

